# Trying to find ways to pay for LCB



## negyaz (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello all!
I am new to this forum and I'm hoping that I can gain some knowledge.
I am planning to attend LCB in Paris in March and I am lost as to how I am going to pay for it. I've called every bank and student lending organization and no one seems to be lending to aspiring chefs!!! I can't imagine that I am the first person in world that wants to attend LCB and needs to finance the $50K that it will cost to pay for it. 

Any ideas???? All advice is appreciated.
Thanks in advance!

Negin:chef:


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

Getting loans these days will probably be quite difficult due the the "financial meltdown" that has been all rage on the news lately.


----------



## negyaz (Oct 3, 2008)

I guess I should i have given a little more about my background. I work for a major bank and i haven't been living under a rock so i realize that there is a financial meltdown. But people are still buying homes and financing education. People with good credit, that is to say!!! i just don't know where to look. Most organizations that lend to student only do it for domestic schools or traditional colleges and masters programs.

I was wondering if anyone knew anything about Le Cordon Bleu and if you had any experience with what concerns me. For instance where did you look for scholarships? Where they helpful at the school in getting a funding together? 

Again thanks in advance for all the info!!!
Negin


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

If you are first starting to think of how you will pay 5 monthes before you go to me seems odd. Working for a bank and knowing what you know, you should have started searching quite a while back.Sure you can still get a mortgage and car loan but at least that gives the lender some collateral, and usually you must have a great credit rateing like up in the 700s. As you know many people do not. Its going to be rough ,if not impossible and I feel for you.


----------



## lizabu (Jun 17, 2008)

There are a number of scholarships out there but the cut off is generally March and they pay out in Nov. You also either have to currently be enrolled in high school or in the first year of a 2 year program. The scholarships I have seen range from $1000-3500. If money is an issue maybe you should either put it off a year and work or reconsider the school you're going to attend, maybe something a little more affordable. I'm sure France is great but you also have to take in to account the living expenses in a major metropolitan city which can really add up. If you aren't already fluent in French that would be a good idea too.


----------



## slelliott (Jul 22, 2008)

I dont know if scholarship and grant availability is the same for LCB Paris as it would be for LCB Las Vegas. I will be attending LCB Las Vegas this November and I applied for the Presidents Circle Grant and the Career Education Scholarship Fund. Both offer from 500$ to $2000. I know if you research culinary grants and scholarships online there are some that are offered specifically for LCB students as well as other culinary schools. Get ready to write lots of essays!!! My sister went to LCB Las Vegas and some of the events she volunteered for qualified her to apply for foundation scholarships based on GPA and the amount of hours she volunteered. The LCB in Vegas also has cooking events where you can also get money for school if you do well. When I applied for financial aid I didn't qualify for any grants only loans. I guess having two kids and a house payment doesn't get you grants from Uncle Sam! I also know that the grants and scholarships I mentioned earlier can be applied for again on the second half or semester (whatever they call it)and those are based on how good you mince (pun intended!) words in a essay. Also if you are going to school it might lower your income which might then qualify you for grants when you apply for aid to pay for the second term. LCB Las Vegas breaks up their school in two semesters so there are two opportunities to apply for financial aid as well as grants and scholarships. I hope that I was able to help. Good luck!


----------



## slelliott (Jul 22, 2008)

Heres another website that might help also. Its escoffier.com. Lots of resources for scholarships.


----------



## kelo777 (Oct 20, 2008)

One thing that may hinder you is that it is out of the country. But, I would try calling the admissions office for LCB Paris and discussing scholarships/ financial aid and other options. Also, you might consider some of the LCB programs in the US. They all follow the same program as LCB Paris, just not in Paris. Though if Paris is you reason for going to LCB, then this means nothing. Anyway, they should assist you in finding financial aid as it is in the best interest of the school to have students...

If not, I would think about one of the top schools in US...LCB (most are decent and some in interesting cities), AI, CIA, Johnson & Wales, to name a few. Anyway, good luck to you.


----------

